# Trail Cam Pics - What is going on here?



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Went up and retrieved some cameras from the area I hunt on the North Slope and at one of the cams (This camera had 579 pics in 1 week!) I have sitting on a water hole has this piece of ground ripped apart and a hole about 4-6 inches that appears to be excavated from elk. My only question is what are they doing to this piece of ground? Was a salt lick put here before? I have attached some images of this from the trail cam. The elk are putting their heads in this hole more so than they are visiting the watering hole / wallow behind them. This little hole is like a drug to all of them...every pic i have pretty much is about this hole!

Image 1









Image 2









Little 4 point









Better picture of the hole.









Bitter Beer Face?? Does the earth serve up Keystone Light?!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Scouting Pics*

Thanks for sharing; that is quite the phenomenon!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Scouting Pics*

It looks like a mineral site of some kind to me. I have had that same experience with elk and deer at a few of my sites that I have put minerals out at previously.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Scouting Pics*

Whats weird about this is the fact that I have hunted this same hole for three years now and I've never seen nor have I ever planted any kind of a salt lick or mineral rock. There is nothing in this hole other than a little water (could have been from the rain storm). If mineral rock's work this good hell I should plant a few on the slope... :twisted:

Thanks for the input bigbuckhunter. I was presuming that is exactly what was going on but was not quite sure.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Scouting Pics*



bigbuckhunter64 said:



> It looks like a mineral site of some kind to me. I have had that same experience with elk and deer at a few of my sites that I have put minerals out at previously.


I agree, I know of one almost like this.... Problem is it is next or close to a road and it is POUNDED! Every critter around takes a roll through it....???? Just what kind of mineral is it?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe it is like when a horse is cribbing. They suck air out of fence posts in some weird way and it gets them high. I don't know. Ask tex, I know him.................................personally


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Definitely, salt/mineral lick. Probably Deercaine. Elk like it more than deer! You may not have put it there, but somebody did. You've got competition!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks just like the Deer cocaine licks that we use back down south. Deer just love it. Have seen whitetails act just like those elks in the picture. It works well putting down the dry powder, but it really works wonders if you mix it with water and pour it out on the spot you want to have a mineral lick.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you got a honey hole for elk. thanks for the pic.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I actually have two honey holes that I've been scouting pretty religiously since mid-June. This hole pictured though by far has twice as many elk but the other has bulls visiting it...so it's hard to figure out which to hit opening morning. The other hole has bulls visiting every few days and usually only early AM before sun up so......I'm probably going to hit the pictured honey hole first because I want to get the job done quickly this year as I'm busier than hell at work. 

92 hours and counting..........


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

On the second, you just gotta figure out where they're headed and hit em on their way to bed down or whatever after they leave your second camera. Sounds like two good spots for sure. Good luck man... I'm jealous. If you don't get one back there, let me know when you get back and we might be able to run up and chase some elk somewhere else.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

I went up Saturday and found a similar hole like the one you described. There are tracks all around it and you could see there tacks in the hole like thay are trying to dig it up. I set up my camera and will see what happens.


----------

